#ubuntu-ports 2005-11-13
<shinmen> Why are some of the sources unavailable? (e.g. gnomevfs2, procps) I've been getting them on dapper sparc and on breezy (sparc and i386).
<fabbione> shinmen: the sources are only in one place
<fabbione> they are not replicated to ports.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> only to archive
<fabbione> on ports we expose only the binaries
<fabbione> and i am pretty sure they are all there
<shinmen> Hmm. Found it. I'm getting dumber every day.
<shinmen> fabbione, thanks.
<fabbione> shinmen: no problem :)
<shinmen> I'm already afraid to ask... I might have a faulty installation. But does anyone else get a segfault using pgrep?
<shinmen> I recomplied procps and not it works.
<shinmen> BTW, I tried to start X by hand, then a terminal, and in the terminal I start metacity, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-panel and nautilus, and the problem that happened before, that some of the gnome daemons cucked up all of the CPU, doesn't happen any  more.
<shinmen> I don't know mutch about gnome... I've only been using it since I moved to ubuntu, so I don't know if I'm missing any daemons, of if there's a proper way to start gnome, but know I know that the problem is not in the daemons in the packages... it's something else. At least know I have a workarroud for it.
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> you should try to start via gdm
<fabbione> and see if it happens again
<shinmen> Yeap.. I just can't debug it right know... I'm using a propietary software for network monitoring at day, and coding so that nagios can kick it's ass at night :). But I'll try to ASAP.
<fabbione> ehe no problem
